# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  Grazyna

## Culturist

Hi out there, 
The other day, I came across information on the Polish female christian name of Grazyna reading some book, whose tittle I have now forgotten. I merely can remember that its place of origin is Lithuania- wherefrom it came to the Polish language-, and that the name has some deeper meaning, but which one? 
Is there anyone nice to help me out there? 
Thanks in advance.

----------


## Бармалей

I don't speak Polish, but I do speak Googlese:  ::   _GRAZYNA  (Grażyna): Polish name of Lithuanian origin, meaning "beautiful."_  http://www.20000-names.com/female_polish_names.htm  _Additionally, a few names of Lithuanian origin, such as Olgierd (Algirdas), Witold (Vytautas) or Grażyna are also quite popular in Poland._ http://64.233.161.104/search?q=cache:Ay ... =clnk&cd=8  _
Means "beautiful" in Lithuanian. This name was created by Polish poet Adam Mickiewicz for his poem 'Grażyna'._ http://www.behindthename.com/php/view.p ... =graz20yna 
Hope that helps...

----------


## ivanushki

In lithuanian Beautiful (m) Gražus (f) Graža

----------


## Culturist

Thank you both.

----------

